# Oil pastel experiment



## John Snyder

This was done pretty quickly, using oil pastels.


----------



## just

Why not take your time?


----------



## John Snyder

I definitely will, next time... Oil pastels seem like a fun medium to work with.


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt

Yeah they have a very solid touch, so it really depends how you wanna portray the subject matter.


----------



## Stever

John Snyder said:


> This was done pretty quickly, using oil pastels.


Hi John
Thar is really impressive work.
Stever


----------

